# Love and logic 101 - how to keep the bathroom clean!



## snix11

I just love the parenting method of love and logic 

You make the kids responsible for their problems and hand them those problems back in a loving way. 

I had a major problem with the middle kids using my bathroom and leaving it a mess, wasting shampoo etc. After asking them to pick up after themselves without success, I caught myself reminding them and nagging them to clean up after themselves- a big no-no in Love and Logic (L&L) which specifies No threats and No warnings!

So... the next time our daughter left it a mess, i came down right before dinner and said he was welcome to join us for dinner as soon as the bathroom was clean. She groaned but went up to do it. She picked up her towels and clothes. I said, that's great, but it drains all the energy out of me having to remind you to clean up after yourself all the time. You can put the energy back in by cleaning the room really well.

She was like "what??? the whole room! but i didn't get the whole thing dirty!!" lol... so she had to clean the counter, mirrors, sweep the floor, take out the trash and such. I kept her dinner in the microwave and she ate it afterward. 

When she was done, i gave her a big hug and said 'thank you honey, that looks beautiful!' and told her how much i appreciated her putting all that energy back into the family. 

The next week she asks to use my bathroom again, i said "sure! and could you please make a big mess, I could use it cleaned up again" 

she laughed and said 'no way!' and has never wasted the soap or left another mess in it since. 

Plus I overheard her talking to her brothers saying 'make sure you don't leave a mess in mom's room - it takes the energy right out of her'

Problem solved, the kid has great self esteem and I didn't have to remind, nag, get angry etc. 

Love and logic rocks!


----------



## sirch

Here's my logic on this topic snix11. I do not allow my kids in my bathroom! They have their own to use and mess up as they please. Mean ain't I?


----------



## snix11

Well.. that's one way to handle it. Granted I went that route, and they STILL used my bathroom, especially the teenagers - as they often wanted to take showers all at the same time. Eight people, three bathrooms sort of logistics. Besides they get graded by dad on having their bathroom clean so they wanted to make mine messy to get a good 'dad' grade. lol.

Now it's just easier to either use their own or clean up after themselves. Either way works for me.


----------



## Blanca

wow snix that was a really great way to handle that. where did you hear about this love and logic? no threats and no warnings?


----------



## snix11

no lectures, no threats or warnings. no reminding kids!! that's the hardest part. 

Love and Logic - Helping Parents and Teachers Raise Responsible Kids

wonderful place! I suggest to listen to the audio books and download the free stuff - you can get almost everything you need from those without having to buy anything. (I know, i'm cheap) lol


----------



## fadridrocky

snix11 said:


> I just love the parenting method of love and logic
> 
> You make the kids responsible for their problems and hand them those problems back in a loving way.
> 
> I had a major problem with the middle kids using my bathroom and leaving it a mess, wasting shampoo etc. After asking them to pick up after themselves without success, I caught myself reminding them and nagging them to oven cleaning brisbane up after themselves- a big no-no in Love and Logic (L&L) which specifies No threats and No warnings!
> 
> So... the next time our daughter left it a mess, i came down right before dinner and said he was welcome to join us for dinner as soon as the bathroom was clean. She groaned but went up to do it. She picked up her towels and clothes. I said, that's great, but it drains all the energy out of me having to remind you to clean up after yourself all the time. You can put the energy back in by cleaning the room really well.
> 
> She was like "what??? the whole room! but i didn't get the whole thing dirty!!" lol... so she had to clean the counter, mirrors, sweep the floor, take out the trash and such. I kept her dinner in the microwave and she ate it afterward.
> 
> When she was done, i gave her a big hug and said 'thank you honey, that looks beautiful!' and told her how much i appreciated her putting all that energy back into the family.
> 
> The next week she asks to use my bathroom again, i said "sure! and could you please make a big mess, I could use it cleaned up again"
> 
> she laughed and said 'no way!' and has never wasted the soap or left another mess in it since.
> 
> Plus I overheard her talking to her brothers saying 'make sure you don't leave a mess in mom's room - it takes the energy right out of her'
> 
> Problem solved, the kid has great self esteem and I didn't have to remind, nag, get angry etc.
> 
> Love and logic rocks!


You got right method to treat and guide children. I am just about to get married and hope this forum will help me a lot in finding answers difficult problems about married life. 
Thanks


----------

